# Pelican EMS cases?



## John E (Aug 27, 2008)

Anyone have any practical experience using these items?

I know that they come in 3 different sizes, I'm looking at getting one for on-set storage/use in place of my soft shoulder bag. Mostly for mild trauma/first aid and diagnostic equipment. 

Any comments or criticisms welcomed.

John E.


----------



## KEVD18 (Aug 27, 2008)

actually they come in like 300 different sizes, but thats neither here nor there.

they are decent for drug boxes and as hard cases for pieces of equipment but i wouldnt use one as a trauma kit. not enough room and not as organized as a multi compartment bag.


----------



## mikie (Aug 27, 2008)

No experience here, but would be great for rigs that are water based rigs, disaster situations, keeping airtight/light/strong.

I own a few Pelican cases myself, just not for EMS purposes.  I like the custom foam, I have one that fits my DV cam and Digital Cam perfectly.


----------



## mycrofft (Aug 27, 2008)

*Pelican cases say "Take me Home!!"*

Thirty years' OJT says "Go buy a heavy-denier nylon padded camera case and use little Pelicans if you must to protect stuff inside...I have no idea what". Use big gallon freezer bags for water-resisting and organizing. Use lab aliquot tubes or syringe packaging tubes to hold ammonia poppers intact and dry, as well as spare penlight batteries and bulbs.

PS: I looked into your field but no dice up here in Central Valley, no IATSE.

PPS: Anyone remember when the Plano 747 tackle box was king!?


----------



## John E (Aug 28, 2008)

*miscommunication...*

I'm speaking of some relatively new cases from Pelican that are designed for use as trauma boxes. They have soft sided dividers in the base and and a divider system for the lid. They're also molded in that sexy international orange color.

They only come in 3 of the standard Pelican sizes, the 1500, 1550 and the 1600.

John E.


----------



## medic258 (Aug 28, 2008)

mycrofft said:


> PPS: Anyone remember when the Plano 747 tackle box was king!?



We still use them.


----------



## BossyCow (Aug 28, 2008)

mycrofft said:


> PPS: Anyone remember when the Plano 747 tackle box was king!?




In orange, had to be orange for visibility!


----------



## KEVD18 (Aug 28, 2008)

John E said:


> I'm speaking of some relatively new cases from Pelican that are designed for use as trauma boxes. They have soft sided dividers in the base and and a divider system for the lid. They're also molded in that sexy international orange color.
> 
> They only come in 3 of the standard Pelican sizes, the 1500, 1550 and the 1600.
> 
> John E.



gotcha. regardless, my vote is still drug box yes, first in bag no.


----------



## Jon (Aug 28, 2008)

I came in at the end, around here.

Another county still uses them for the hospital-issued drug boxes, but every squad has a first-in bag with a set of first-round drugs... those get re-supplied out of the Plano box, and the Plano box gets replaced by the hosptial pharmacy. Kinda cool program.


----------



## mycrofft (Aug 28, 2008)

*No one has mentioned vests..but we stray.*

I need to look at those pelican boxes, we need a better way to organize and protect our drugs in the central response kits we have to supplement the trauma bags. Thanks for bringing the pelican boxes to my attention.
OK I looked. We use a Stanley rolling toolchest with one tray, not too bad, except latches come open easily. SCADS cheaper.


----------

